# Kann man Alu im teich verbauen?



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Kann man Alu im Teich verbauen?  
 Ich möchte in einen Fertigteich eine Aluplatte einbauen (einlegen), um nicht den ganzen Fertigteich mit Kies füllen zu müssen. Ist Alu Schädlich oder von der Haltbarkeit dafür nicht geeignet. Habe noch Aluriffelblech rum liegen. Wer hat damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Jürgen

PS. habe mir das Bild mal hier im Forum ausgeliehen. So soll der Aufbau werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

hallo jürgen

ich verstehe zwar nicht wozu du die platte im teich brauchst, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass wenn du salz im teich verwendest das alu sich auflösen kann...

dann gelangen die stoffe ins wasser und in den fisch...ob das so gesund für den fisch ist, weiß ich nicht...

wollte mir meinen filter aus alu bauen, aber man hat mir davon abgeraten und gesagt, ich soll v2a verwenden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ist ja nur der Pflanzenfilter. 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

aber das salz, etc. fließt doch auch durch diesen pflanzenfilter, oder nicht?!?!?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ja schon :gruebel: . Na gut dann muss ich noch etwas im Lager rum suchen ob ich genügend V2A finde. :lupe: 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

du aknnst es auch mit einer kunststoffplatte o.ä. versuchen, aber von alu würde ich abraten...


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

An Kunststoff habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht : 
Das ist auch eine Überlegung wert.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallo jürgen,

obiges bild ist von mir - alle darin eingezeichneten wände und bleche sind aluminium - sie sind seit drei jahren im teich und haben noch keinerlei spuren von zersetzung.

wiederrum scheinen hohlnieten aus alu eine qualität zu besitzen die sich in meinem teich innerhalb eines jahres verflüchtigt.

ich persöhnlich halte den einsatz von alu für unproblematisch - wenn du nach teichfilter suchst wirst du einige hersteller finden die ihre modelle in alu anbieten.

wobei natürlich auch ich sage daß v2a die bessere wahl ist.

einen weiteren schutz würde ein farbanstrich des alus bieten wenn die farbe als lebensmittelecht eingestuft ist ...............

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo jürgen-b

hoffe du hattest nichts dagegen das ich das Bild von dir verwendet habe  . Der Aufbau deines Filters kommt mir sehr entgegen.
Wenn du keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit Alu hast werde ich darauf zurückgreifen. Denn Alu habe ich noch genügend. Übrigens muss in den Filter unbedingt das Lava-Gestein  

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

*re*

hallo

AL schadet Deinem Teich bestimmt nicht,
wobei es nicht sicher ist 
ob der Teich nicht dem AL schadet  
s.a.

EN 573-3:1994 Z Aluminium und Aluminiumlegierungen —
Chemische Zusammensetzung und Form von
Halbzeug —
Teil 3: Chemische Zusammensetzung
DIN EN 573-3:1994-12 mit
DIN EN 573-4:1994-12

 

aber damit kannst Du sicher leben 

auf mögliche Anstriche würde ich verzichten ,

laß doch deine Nachfahren ihre eigenen Filter bauen !

mfgk.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Karsten

es müßte EN AW-AL Mg3 sein, weißich aber nicht mehr genau. Haben damit früher Sportanhänger gebaut.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

*re*

* defekter Link entfernt *  :top: 

"... Hunde, wollt ihr ewig leben !...."


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallo jürgen,



> hoffe du hattest nichts dagegen das ich das Bild von dir verwendet habe



nö - warum sollte ich   

aber aus heutiger sicht würde ich das lavagranulat nicht mehr einbringen sondern den raum leer lassen wegen der gefahr des zusetzens - eher auf die obere platte granulat als abdeckung und halt für die pflanzen.

gruß jürgen

@luke,

wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt - ob das alu sich angreifen lässt kommt immer auf die legierung an - selbst großküchen haben sehr viele behältnisse aus alu   

und wer hat salz im teich - ich hoffe du meinst kein kochsalz oder jodfreies salz ..................?


----------

